# Fall Brookies



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

Action in the Mason Tract wasn't exactly red-hot for me this past weekend. But, the brookies we caught had some gorgeous color to them. The fall colors were nice, too.
This brookie was taken on a leadwing coachman traditional wet fly.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Lots of colors on that one....... :coolgleam


----------



## Bob T (Feb 6, 2000)

Beautiful colors for sure. This time of the year makes for some colorful brook trout. It seems like the smaller ones are the prettiest around or maybe that is all I can catch, ha ha.


----------

